# Help with T5 HO styles and prices



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

A client has a two bay garage I wired in 99' using T8 HO pans on sheetrock ceiling. He wants brighter fixtures in place of what we did way back when. The had personally upgraded the main shops fixtures from 400 MH low bays to 4 lite 48" T5 low bays and are happy with the light. 
I need a pan style mount fixture w/ 4 bulb reflected light that is compliant for direct ceiling mount and can easily replace 2 light 96 pans nippled together.
Does anyone have any suggestions? They would be appreciated, Thanks.


----------

